# Two year anniversary!



## diwali123

Two years ago I married my husband. I hope that some day I will have a long term success story! 
It feels like we have been married a lot longer because we have been through so much in our time together. 
It also feels like I have known him my whole life. 
I have to thank TAM because even though I thought I knew a lot about marriage, all I knew was being in a bad marriage with someone who constantly let me down and didn't participate and was abusive. 
I've had to learn a lot and TAM has helped so much.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Congratulations on your anniversary !! Hope you and the hubby have a great day and celebrate !!!


----------



## Coffee Amore

Happy Anniversary, Diwali!


----------



## Zookeepertomany

Congrats to you both!


----------



## CharlieParker

Have a happy anniversary! Did you figure out what you're doing?


----------



## diwali123

I don't know. We have my daughter so probably will wait until the weekend to really celebrate! 
Thanks everyone! 
A year ago we were in MC, things are so much better now.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Congrats, D! Happy for you guys!


----------



## diwali123

Thanks! I'm hoping to get some tonight. Usually he doesn't like two days in a row but we went so long without for our vacation.


----------



## diwali123

So I have been thinking....pardon me while I ramble. 
Before I met my husband I was having a long distance EA, if you could call it that, with an old friend. I don't know if you would call it an affair since I wasn't cheating on anyone. 
This guy was the only mutual friend who stood by my side; understood exactly what I was going through. We were both going through really rough times in our lives and provided each other with some solace. 
He was such an ego booster. And I ended up falling for him. He I think felt something too (it was definitely very sexual but I don't know if he loved me), but because he had been friends with my ex husband he just couldn't take any steps for us to be together. 
At the time when I realized this I was devastated. I didn't blame him and I still don't. I miss his friendship and I wish I hadn't crossed over into the romantic/sexual zone because now I can barely talk to him. 

So back then my relative was getting married, and it was close to where he lived. One night we were talking on the phone, both had had some drinks, and we talked about me visiting him and staying there so I could go to the wedding. He said it would be great. 

The next day he told me no, it would be too awkward. (he's just not that into you....) 

When we went on vacation last week it was that same area. And he lives a half hour away still. I didn't think about it until we got home, but I am struck by how much I was hurt by that whole "relationship", and how amazing it is that here it is three years later and I'm with an amazing man. 
We had such a great time, I loved watching him smiling and laughing with his sons. They got to have such great bonding experiences. 
I felt like we were a real family. Not a blended family, not a temporary family with two exes hanging out in the background. 
It was just us. 
And how wonderful life is for bringing this man to me. And honestly I look back and I was just vulnerable and lonely and a relationship with my old friend wouldn't have worked out. 

Still I felt a little bit of sadness at not being able to meet up with him. I think of the friendship we had before we took it to another level and how I wish my husband could meet him that way. But it's impossible now. 

I'm just so thankful for him.


----------



## diwali123

He got me flowers even though we said we weren't doing anything!


----------



## shy_guy

Congratulations, and happy anniversary! May you have many more happy anniversaries!


----------



## diwali123

Thanks!


----------



## Convection

diwali123 said:


> I hope that some day I will have a long term success story!


This calls for the quote: "A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." Take it one day a time, and make every one count, and you'll get there.

Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

diwali123 said:


> ... and how amazing it is that here it is three years later and I'm with an amazing man.
> We had such a great time, I loved watching him smiling and laughing with his sons. They got to have such great bonding experiences.
> 
> I felt like we were a real family. Not a blended family, not a temporary family with two exes hanging out in the background.
> It was just us.
> 
> And how wonderful life is for bringing this man to me. And honestly I look back and I was just vulnerable and lonely and a relationship with my old friend wouldn't have worked out.
> ....
> 
> I'm just so thankful for him.


 At 2 yrs ...with all the growth you've both had...getting through some difficult times -yet you both stuck it out.....Good for you ! Keep building upon times like these ....laughing together, enjoying your family.. wishing you many many happy years / seasons to come.


----------



## diwali123

Thanks to you both! 
There was a time when I thought we weren't going to make it.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

It can be rough in the beginning. You'll make it, though.


----------



## diwali123

I know we will too! If I hadn't been so messed up by my first marriage OT would have been much easier. 
I had no idea how messed up I was.


----------

